# Where are your retired dogs? -spinoff ball thread



## Kristi Molina (Oct 1, 2012)

As someone new to working dogs, I've been wondering this for some time. After you have titled your dogs or once you retire them from the work, what do you do with them? I often hear of people who have titled dogs to high levels but currently only have a couple of green pups or something. Where are the old, titled & retired dogs? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I got my last dog that I had as a military handler. He lived with me or my girl friend at her kennels until he died at the ripe old age of 14.

I have sold a few dogs I didn't like for me, before I got too attached, but if my dog is of retirement age, he or she will stay with me until they die. I have a 16 year old house dog that has followed me for about 15 years now. I'd say she is retired, but she still does the same house dog stuff she used to do. Barks when there is a knock, eats, poops, snuggles me. My boxer, who is my "sport dog" will retire and continue to be a house dog as well. I can think of exceptions that could happen, situations changing, etc. But for me it's very unlikely I'd get rid of any of my retired dogs. Sport for me is to enjoy my dogs while doing something, so retirement doesn't really change anything for me.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Mine are at home too. I don't know that Roscoe has much time left, he has declined fast this last year


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

My dogs are pets and companions as much as they are working dogs. I'm not currently doing a protection sport with either dog, though the DS is not at retirement age yet so I should be doing something more with her. For shits and giggles right now, I dog-scooter with both dogs (and the resident foster) and if there is snow, dogsled, and do some dockdiving as well. I don't compete often, but did last weekend in dockdiving and have plans to enter a dryland race in the fall.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Mine are at home simply because I think it unfair to re-home a 12-13 year old dog into a new enviroment when they've been at my left hip since they were pups. At least at my house they know the routine and comfortable with their surroundings. Not stressing out learning how to deal with new folks and life styles.


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

Considering I expect my dogs (and myself) to go into situations that most people would rather not think about, I think it only fair that I make their retirement as fun and stressfree as possible. My dogs are my partners, employees, and family. It's a lifetime commitment.

When my first working dog was dealing with thyroid cancer, it was a point of pride at the university treating her that she could go back with the tech off-lead for an overnight stays.



Jim Delbridge


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

As soon as a dog gets titled it gets sold into LE or MIL. We never keep them after they are certified. We have only ever kept 2 dogs, both females. Kelcey, because she was too agresive and we didn't want to put a handler through a life of fight with her. Caylinn, because she will be bred in future and she is a really nice dog to have as a housedog and working dog. Kelcey was PTS at age 9 due to cancer and a herniated disk in her neck. Caylinn will live out her life here as general couch potato and companion.


----------



## Kristi Molina (Oct 1, 2012)

I love the answers. There's nothing like a mature dog by your side. Maybe the impression I've gotten from online is wrong. It seemed like a lot of competitors didn't have their retired dogs anymore. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Sadly, there are only 6 respondants on this thread and 3 of those are SAR handlers who tend to keep their dogs from cradle to grave. On the whole I don't think that "sport dog" people keep their dogs but title them, sell them, and get a new dog.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Depends on the dog. In general, if I kept the dog long enough to compete with it, it's going to stay with me until it dies. However, I have rehomed a couple of dogs after they retired becauese I felt the dog would be happier in a different situation. For example Chaos. She was manageable but really didn't like or get along with Cali or Zara, who were both about 3 years older than her. When Chaos retired I intended to keep her, but she wasn't getting as much house time as I would like, because I had to kick out or lock up Zara and Cali if Chaos was in. Or be on top of things constantly, which is just wearing. And we weren't training all the time, so her one on one time was being cut. So when a friend, who had recently lost a dog from me due to old age, said they were looking for an older/retired dog, I thought "this is perfect". Chaos is now HAPPILY living the live of luxury with Mary, gets all the one on one attention she could ever wish for, only has to interact with dogs she likes and wants to spend time with, etc. It was a win-win.

I do think it's fairly common in the sport dog world though for some handlers to rehome retired dogs as a matter of course. I think that's when you see if the dog was really a partner or just a tool used to achieve their goals, then traded in for a newer model. In those situations while I might disagree with the lack of bond/relationship, I think it's probably best for the dog that it was rehomed, at least then it can live out it's retirement with someone who truly likes it and spends time with it vs being kept due to social pressure, but ignored in a kennel somewhere.


----------



## Kristi Molina (Oct 1, 2012)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Depends on the dog. In general, if I kept the dog long enough to compete with it, it's going to stay with me until it dies. However, I have rehomed a couple of dogs after they retired becauese I felt the dog would be happier in a different situation. For example Chaos. She was manageable but really didn't like or get along with Cali or Zara, who were both about 3 years older than her. When Chaos retired I intended to keep her, but she wasn't getting as much house time as I would like, because I had to kick out or lock up Zara and Cali if Chaos was in. Or be on top of things constantly, which is just wearing. And we weren't training all the time, so her one on one time was being cut. So when a friend, who had recently lost a dog from me due to old age, said they were looking for an older/retired dog, I thought "this is perfect". Chaos is now HAPPILY living the live of luxury with Mary, gets all the one on one attention she could ever wish for, only has to interact with dogs she likes and wants to spend time with, etc. It was a win-win.
> 
> I do think it's fairly common in the sport dog world though for some handlers to rehome retired dogs as a matter of course. I think that's when you see if the dog was really a partner or just a tool used to achieve their goals, then traded in for a newer model. In those situations while I might disagree with the lack of bond/relationship, I think it's probably best for the dog that it was rehomed, at least then it can live out it's retirement with someone who truly likes it and spends time with it vs being kept due to social pressure, but ignored in a kennel somewhere.


That's so true. Very nicely put. You actually came to mind when I posted because your the opposite, I do know some of your retired dogs and get to see pictures of them enjoying retirement with you and the younger hooligans. 

For me the training is only half the fun. I really am looking forward to getting out of the puppy phase of constant supervision and management. Enjoying the dog you worked so hard to train, seems like the other half of the puzzle. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

While it may be just a walk in the park for some to raise a dog and compete only to re-home after it's competition days are over I simply have not, can not or will not do that. Firm believer in dance with the one that brung ya!

I've never had so many dogs at one time I could not time manage having them.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

this may appear to be directed at Kadi ... but it's not

if you have to "manage" a dog in the home, with family members or other pack members, THAT is the time i would rehome it and it would make no difference if that was before during or after it's sport career

the only exception i could imagine might be a working PSD that has no other option for the handler. but if there are K9's who have to work the streets for real that can live at home, why not a sport dog ? could it be that the problems were overlooked for the sake of the sport training ?

if it can't get along, then maybe that should be the time it should get moving ?
...... anyway; just an alternative view and my .02

lastly, people usually retire their dogs ... they rarely make that decision on their own and might not ever think they "retired"


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

rick smith said:


> this may appear to be directed at Kadi ... but it's not
> 
> if you have to "manage" a dog in the home, with family members or other pack members, THAT is the time i would rehome it and it would make no difference if that was before during or after it's sport career
> 
> ...


Rick..why?

I have plenty of dogs that did not get along with eachother, that I "managed" just fine.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I would imagine that some people may title dogs to make them more appealing for selling them? no?


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

My dogs stay with me. But if a better situation present itself and I know the person, I would consider a re-home.

My friend and his brother have competed in IPO for 20+ years, Their dogs live a structure life...track in the Am, the dogs go with them to work and stay in their kennels they have a work, work some ob at lunch or have play time, track again after work and protection at the club during training days...They are firm believers of having one dog only for training and competition. All the time is devoted to that one dog, their only exception is when their current dog is getting lose to retirement, is the only time they will have another dog in their home.. Once their dogs are going be retired they send to their mother place, 15 acres to run around and get fat... well to say the least are spoiled, house time, 10 x20 kennels, with shade, misters, heating and AC...a damn Holliday inn. Their retired dogs could at that be time offered as a stud once retired.. They have given their dogs in the past to club members who went on to still compete with the dogs, given to club members to help develop helpers, given to a club members child to learn how to handle and compete...all depend on the situation. One of their dogs at age 10 & 11 got an FH and FH 2 at a regional event...


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

rick smith said:


> this may appear to be directed at Kadi ... but it's not
> 
> if you have to "manage" a dog in the home, with family members or other pack members, THAT is the time i would rehome it and it would make no difference if that was before during or after it's sport careerusually retire their dogs ... they rarely make that decision on their own and might not ever think they "retired"


That's OK 

In my situation my competition dogs are indoor/outdoor. They spend part of their time in the house, and part of their time outside in a dog yard running/playing with each other. In addition I do a lot of training with them. I usually have 5-6 dogs at my house, it's not big enough for all of them to be inside all of the time.

The retired dogs are my full time house dogs. They aren't getting the one on one training time the active competition dogs get. They do still get to train, go to the club and play on occasion, go hiking, etc, it's not like life stops. But they aren't training/conditioning/etc like the competition dogs. If they are outside it's because I left the back door open and they decided to go out and lay in the sun, or I'm outside with them. They get their one on one in the house with me. And they get to spend their "golden years" making those rough decisions like if they want to sleep on the couch, my bed, a dog bed, or the hardwood floors. Or if they want to go for a hike and swim.

In Chaos case when she was competing it was easy to manage things when needed. She came in when I was going to just hang out and watch TV, or otherwise wasn't busy and could monitor things. It's not like she was dog aggressive, I played fetch in the backyard with her and the other dogs all the time. 5 dogs, 1 ball, as long as Chaos had a ball in her mouth (so 2 balls) there were never issues. She could just be a bitch sometimes, get possessive over a toy, that type of thing.

I could have kept her, but she probably would have had to wait to become a full-time house dog until Cali and Zara were gone. Mainly Zara, she respected Cali a little more. And I had every intention of doing that until something better came along for her. 

Regarding management in general. If I only had 2 or 3 dogs, and they were all house dogs, I wouldn't deal with it. They'd get along, even when I'm not around, or I'd look at rehoming one. But when you have 5 or 6, there are going to be the occasional personality conflicts even if the dog gets along with every other dog there. I'm not going to rehome a good dog just because it gets along with A, B, C, D and E but doesn't really like F. It's not difficult to monitor those two dogs. The only time I'd rehome one is when they flat out hated each other, as in kill on sight hated. Then I'd place/sell one of them. It's not worth the risk of a serious fight because a door was left open.

And I don't manage dogs with family members. Either the dog is safe with the people who live here, or it doesn't live here.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Keep my retired titled dogs and try not to let them know there retired.
At Airedale Nationals last year at 10 1/2 Brisco was the pick up water dog for duck retrieval, year before used him as the demo dog for senior retriever test.
When training my 3 year old female,Brisco rides to the field and gets to play, sleeve duck or whatever. Still is responsible for getting morning paper and running critters off the garden...going on 12 and having fun every day but for that pesky snappyKasbah.Plan on using him on pheasants this fall though he gets put away after the first hour and the annoying upstart takes over untill we get our limit.


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm not a big high end competitor, law enforcement, military or breeder. I'm your average smoe with a dog that wants to do something fun and cool with the dog. 
I keep my dogs from the day they come to my home to the day i dig their grave in the back yard. 
Rescues are the only dog i consider finding new homes for when i think they have reached the right point.
All my pets stay for life. I'm a big softy. Even the Battle Bitch & Combat Command mutt were hell to keep in the house together but i kept them two females for 13 years. Who could i gave a dog aggressive animal to? Better to stay here where i know what their problem was.
But that's just me. It doesn't hurt my feeling if other people thing that a retired dog might do batter in someone else's home. Because i know that sometimes it's the truth.


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

I have yet to buy a puppy. All three working dogs I have owned have been other people's retirees... either retired from sport or breeding. All have been free, and all have been very nice dogs in their own ways. Personally, I don't really like puppies and mature dogs just seem to suit me nicely.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mine for life!
My "retired" 9+yr old SAR, Sch III, CDX, HT, TT CGC will be doing a scent demo at the opening of a new vet clinic next month.
My 6 yr old will be starting a K9 nose work class. Also next month.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Mine are also a life commitment once I take it home to be my personal dog. Khira's 9 and labeled "retired, unless I need her for something." Actually, this is the age I most enjoy her. When she was younger, I think really it was about her drive satisfaction. Now she is the companion. The herding dogs work into the golden years. Not uncommon seeing 10-12 year olds still at it in some fashion. We kinda have to make ourselves retire a dog. Its so much easier to reach for the older trained dog than use the youngsters.

T


----------



## Elaine Matthys (May 18, 2008)

My dogs stay with me forever. My current retired dog from obedience, IPO, and agility, is the world's most perfect dog. He goes everywhere with me and sleeps on my bed. He may not compete anymore, but he still helps out for demos and for things like helper certification.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I"m with the "my dog forever" group.
My wife's 10 year old GSD just finished a barn hunt class on Monday. My 8 year old Dutch Shepherd goes out training at least once a week and to practice to get a fun bite or two every 6 weeks or so. I see a BIG difference between training and titling a young dog to resell to LE or Military or even rehoming a young sport dog that isn't quiet what you want and dumping a 8-10-12 year old that's just gotten too old to work or breed.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Depends on the dog. In general, if I kept the dog long enough to compete with it, it's going to stay with me until it dies. However, I have rehomed a couple of dogs after they retired becauese I felt the dog would be happier in a different situation. For example Chaos. She was manageable but really didn't like or get along with Cali or Zara, who were both about 3 years older than her. When Chaos retired I intended to keep her, but she wasn't getting as much house time as I would like, because I had to kick out or lock up Zara and Cali if Chaos was in. Or be on top of things constantly, which is just wearing. And we weren't training all the time, so her one on one time was being cut. So when a friend, who had recently lost a dog from me due to old age, said they were looking for an older/retired dog, I thought "this is perfect". Chaos is now HAPPILY living the live of luxury with Mary, gets all the one on one attention she could ever wish for, only has to interact with dogs she likes and wants to spend time with, etc. It was a win-win.
> 
> I do think it's fairly common in the sport dog world though for some handlers to rehome retired dogs as a matter of course. I think that's when you see if the dog was really a partner or just a tool used to achieve their goals, then traded in for a newer model. In those situations while I might disagree with the lack of bond/relationship, I think it's probably best for the dog that it was rehomed, at least then it can live out it's retirement with someone who truly likes it and spends time with it vs being kept due to social pressure, but ignored in a kennel somewhere.


This is perfect.

And as far as managing dogs...my Corgi absolutely hates my shepherd. He never even gave her a chance. She'll completely ignore him and he just wants her to die. They can't even be supervised together, if one's out, the other is in a crate/run.

It's annoying, but by no means impossible and I don't think anyone is suffering.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re : "And as far as managing dogs" .....

the more you manage the more you need to manage


----------

